# Why is Banshee not in the general FreeBSD PKGNG repository?



## Bront_in_Hood (Dec 13, 2013)

I have FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE x64 fresh install. And I can not install Banshee. Making it from ports fails. And I think that it is a good idea to install it with PKGNG instead of investigating a reason for the compilation failure. But the PKGNG repository has no Banshee. Doesn't the PKGNG repository contain a complete tree of ports? And if not, what are the criteria for not containing any package?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Why banshee is not in general FreeBSD pkgng repo?*

It fails to build on the package build servers too. Hence no package.

http://portsmon.freebsd.org/portovervie ... me=banshee


----------



## Bront_in_Hood (Dec 13, 2013)

*Re: Why banshee is not in general FreeBSD pkgng repo?*

I see. Thank you!


----------

